

InterPlanetary Internet SIG - Please call to revive and update this needed SIG. - christianbryant
http://www.ipnsig.org/home.htm

======
christianbryant
The Internet Society data for the SIG is removed, and one of the things I'd
love to see is this SIG or a similar one working with the Consultative
Committee for Space Data Systems (CCSDS) to engage engineers on the design and
issues discussions of SDS.

